# Use of trim-off dough ?



## iankie (Mar 6, 2014)

When making tart , puff pastry and croissant, there is alway a lot of trim-off dough left.
I'm wondering if there are good ways to use them.

and with those tart dough we carefully avoid mixing too much,
do you use the excess dough again to roll out and make tarts ?


thanks a lot,

ian


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

My Grandmothers always rolled it out, brushed with butter and smothered in cinnimon sugar to make us tasty treats.  I do it too.  Yummy.

I also use it to cut into fanciful shapes to decorate the pie/tart.  Generally re-rolling leads to a lower quality shell.


----------



## iankie (Mar 6, 2014)

thank you!  : )

 how about puff pastry and croissant dough?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Same.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

iankie said:


> thank you! : )
> 
> how about puff pastry and croissant dough?


Get yourself a copy of *Baker's Companion from King Arthur*. It shows what to do with left over croissant and puff pastry dough. And as to left over tarte dough, just use it to line much smaller molds. Along with my 9 inch molds I have several 4 inch molds standing at the ready to be lined with left over tarte dough.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I place the dough pieces flat on a tray, sprinkle with grated cheese and shredded ham, bake and cut in smaller pieces to make savory crackers for the apéritif.

Sometimes I'll mix all the pieces of dough and spread the dough flat on a tray, sprinkle cheese and ham, then fold/roll each half back to the center, slice and bake to make little "palmiers" savory crackers:





  








palmiers.jpg




__
french fries


__
Apr 12, 2014


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

Around here there is a dish called the "Memphis Butter Roll." There is a published recipe <here> on the James Beard Foundation website. The version I learned while staging with Chef Nick Vergos at a St. Jude benefactor dinner a few weeks ago, takes it to a whole other level of "keep your cardiologist on speed-dial" decadence.

Basically you roll up all those trimmings as you would a "cinnamon roll", but without the cinnamon, and lay them in a pan.

Gently ladle over a warm mixture of creamy sweet custardy goodness.
Think: "crème anglaise made with sweetend condensed milk, and just a wisp of nutmeg"

Then you _slowly_ and gently poach the whole thing for about an hour over the coals of a dying hardwood fire.

Ahh, yes here it is:





  








ButterRolls.jpg




__
sandsquid


__
Apr 14, 2014


----------

